# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Politically Correct Bedtime Stories by James Finn Garner

## Scheherazade

*Politically Correct Bedtime Stories by James Finn Garner* 

I came across this book in the 'Suggested Further Reading' list for one of the Social Science classes I took at university and enjoyed reading very much.

JF Garner picks on the recent frenzy of political correctness and offers us a taste of how the fairy tales we all grew up with would sound like if they were politically correct too. Is it OK to refer to Little Red Ridinghood's grandmother as "old"? We cannot call the "dwarves" "dwarves" now, can we? And many similar questions are answered in the book! 

The tales included are:

- Little Red Riding Hood
- The Emperor's New Clothes
- The Three Little Pigs
- Rumpelstiltskin
- The Three Codependent Goats Gruff
- Rapunzel
- Cinderella
- Goldilocks
- Snow White
- Chicken Little
- The Frog Prince
- Jack and the Beanstalk
- The Pied Piper of Hamlin

It is a very entertaining read over all (Wouldn't recommend reading all at once, though; after a while it gets somewhat repetitive and predictable).

*8/10 KitKats!*

----------


## ampoule

You are right, it does, but what a delight with lots of chuckles and thought 'provokers'.  :Wink: 
Chris Fabry wrote another clever one called 'Spiritually Correct Bedtime Stories'.
I enjoyed them both.

----------


## kelby_lake

there's also one called politically correct bible stories

----------

